# How to Join?



## Blake Bowden

Joining Freemasonry requires that a man, of his own free will, petition a Masonic Lodge for the Degrees in Masonry. No Texas Mason should ever ask you to join our fraternity.

Below are the general steps that a man seeking membership in Freemasonry may consider. Lodges will likely have their own procedures, but this will help you get started and give you a better understanding of the process.

*Ask for Information*
If you know a Mason, ask him about the fraternity. Don't be shy, we love talking to those interested in Masonry. If you don't know a Mason, . 

*Visit the Lodge*
Try to find out if there is a good time for you to visit the lodge. Take this as an opportunity to meet some of the members and ask questions. Don't be intimidated, they'll be happy to see you. Most lodges have dinner before their regular stated meetings (meetings usually occur monthly) and guests are almost always welcome. In many areas more than one lodge may exist. Visit as many as you can, get a feeling for the lodges you visit and pick the one that best meets your needs.

*Request a Petition*
Request a petition from a Mason or from the lodge you would like to join. Your petition will require the signature of several Masons. If you don't know any Masons, ask the lodge you're petitioning for advice.

*Submit Your Petition*
Turn in your completed petition to the lodge you would like to join. Ask if there are any fees that need to accompany the petition. Your petition will be received by the lodge and will be read during a stated meeting.

Now that the lodge has your petition, these are the actions you can expect the lodge to take:

*The Investigation*
The Master of the lodge you submitted your petition to will assign three members of the lodge to interview you and investigate your background. The investigators may want to meet with you at home. There is a standard set of questions that all investigators must ask, but many will ask additional questions. Be honest with the investigators. No Mason is perfect...we don't expect petitioners to be perfect, either.

*The Ballot*
Your investigators will be given a deadline by which to return their completed investigation reports to the lodge. Their reports along with their recommendation will be read to the lodge at a stated meeting. At this time, the Master of the lodge will usually call for a ballot to be taken on your petition. Eligible Masons will then vote on your petition and the outcome of the ballot will be announced to the lodge.

*After the Ballot*
Soon after the stated meeting, a member from the lodge should contact you with the outcome of the ballot and provide you with additional instructions.


----------



## Warrior1256

Very succinct Brother. Easy to understand.


----------



## dorwin thuga

if I apply to a different lodge say I am from Namibia and want to further my degrees in U.S.A and I didn't get any sponsors and unemployed what happeneds?


----------



## Bill Lins

Most Grand Lodges have a residency requirement. Here in Texas it is 6 months. If you were to come to the US, you would have at least that long to find employment and make contacts before you could petition a Lodge.


----------



## dorwin thuga

okay thank you


----------



## Big time

I was raised in a lodge that was not active and I never received a dues card. Now I want to become active,  the lodge I petioned say i need to demit. How do I go about it


----------



## Brother JC

If your lodge went dark for good you will need to go through your grand lodge for the proper documentation.


----------



## liangangsun

l m in New York ,Dont knw to find Particijation in the cabin,Brothers heip me


----------



## liangangsun

liangangsun@gmail.com


----------



## Warrior1256

liangangsun said:


> l m in New York ,Dont knw to find Particijation in the cabin,Brothers heip me


Huh!


----------



## Manuel okyere

hello, i am located in ghana,central region. i have been interested in being a mason for a long time but i dont know any mason to introduce me. i really want to be a craftman. Can you help me with a mason i can get a petition from?


----------



## Warrior1256

Contact the Grand Lodge of Ghana. They can answer all of your questions. Good luck.


----------



## Elisha Awuni

Hello, I'm from Ghana, I want to join the Freemasonry but don't know any grand lodge around my jurisdiction. If you can assist me by linking me up to a member here in Ghana who. n assist me join this fraternity I would be very glad. Thanks


----------



## Ripcord22A

Search the boards here

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Charles Thomas

Manuel okyere said:


> hello, i am located in ghana,central region. i have been interested in being a mason for a long time but i dont know any mason to introduce me. i really want to be a craftman. Can you help me with a mason i can get a petition from?



Visit http://grandlodgeofghana.org/
Or whatsapp me on+1 854-529-2928 for assistance


----------



## Ripcord22A

Thank you Charles

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## GaTnMason

2B1ASK1


----------



## Warrior1256

GaTnMason said:


> 2B1ASK1


Yep!


----------



## MarkR

GaTnMason said:


> 2B1ASK1


Perhaps the worst, most unhelpful saying ever devised.  Most men today don't know one to ask.  So they come online and ask, and are told "2B1ASK1."  Well, the person just asked a whole bunch!  If all you can offer is to tell them to ask one when they've just asked, then asking didn't do a bit of good!


----------



## GaTnMason

MarkR said:


> Perhaps the worst, most unhelpful saying ever devised.  Most men today don't know one to ask.  So they come online and ask, and are told "2B1ASK1."  Well, the person just asked a whole bunch!  If all you can offer is to tell them to ask one when they've just asked, then asking didn't do a bit of good!


Well when they ask that opens the door to us to explain what they have done and provide them with a petition and sign it. They must have enough curiosity to make the step of there on free will and accord.


----------



## Brother JC

GaTnMason said:


> Well when they ask that opens the door to us to explain what they have done and provide them with a petition and sign it. They must have enough curiosity to make the step of there on free will and accord.



The point Mark was making was that they come to this (or another) forum and ask how to join and members of the forum tell them "2B1ask1," instead of telling them they need to speak to a real life Brother.
I agree with Mark on another level, as well. Those stickers really don't tell the average person how it works. Most people don't get the meaning.


----------



## LK600

Brother JC said:


> The point Mark was making was that they come to this (or another) forum and ask how to join and members of the forum tell them "2B1ask1," instead of telling them they need to speak to a real life Brother.
> I agree with Mark on another level, as well. Those stickers really don't tell the average person how it works. Most people don't get the meaning.


Also, to be honest, the whole 2b1ask1 thing in part was why it took me so long to eventually approach.  It doesn't really give off a welcoming vibe, and it allows for an open interpretation.


----------



## Payton Anane Isaac

Please I went to join

Sent from my SGH-T889 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A

Payton Anane Isaac said:


> Please I went to join
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Where did you go to join?


----------



## Payton Anane Isaac

Please am in Ghanan 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## David612

Payton Anane Isaac said:


> Please am in Ghanan
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Please Refer to the start of this thread


----------



## Ripcord22A

Payton Anane Isaac said:


> Please am in Ghanan
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Didn't ask where you were from, you said you. " Went to join."  I asked where you went.  I wanted to know how it went.  But the fact that you are from that place I'm going to assume you haven't even tried to contact a lodge near you And that you think becoming a Freemason will some how make you rich and powerful....it will not


----------



## LK600

Ripcord22A said:


> ...you think becoming a Freemason will some how make you rich and powerful....it will not



Well there goes my plans!


----------



## David612

LK600 said:


> Well there goes my plans!


I know right  guess I’ll just have to settle for personal enrichment pffft


----------



## mmukzart

Am in LA California, I have been interested in this for a while is there a way someone could get me in contact with Masons in LA?


----------



## hanzosbm

mmukzart said:


> Am in LA California, I have been interested in this for a while is there a way someone could get me in contact with Masons in LA?


Use this website to find a lodge near you.  Then, go to the lodge when they hold their meetings and let the men there know you'd like to join.

https://www.freemason.org/becomeMember/lodgeLocator.htm


----------



## Brother H

Ripcord22A said:


> Where did you go to join?






Bro H
Lebanon Lodge #10,
District GL of Syria Lebanon,
GL of New York

Cedars Chapter #335
Grand Chapter State of New York, Royal Arch Masons

Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother H

LK600 said:


> Well there goes my plans!



Ohhh that's why my bank account did not increase like the movie... Ohhh Jesus....


Bro H
Lebanon Lodge #10,
District GL of Syria Lebanon,
GL of New York

Cedars Chapter #335
Grand Chapter State of New York, Royal Arch Masons

Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## beppe.defrancesco

Brother H said:


> Bro H
> Lebanon Lodge #10,
> District GL of Syria Lebanon,
> GL of New York
> 
> Cedars Chapter #335
> Grand Chapter State of New York, Royal Arch Masons
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Hi bro, I live in North Italy and my English is not so good... any possible suggestion? Thanks for responding 

Sent from my VIE-L09 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Daniele

beppe.defrancesco said:


> Hi bro, I live in North Italy and my English is not so good... any possible suggestion? Thanks for responding
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L09 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Di che Loggia e Oriente sei?

Sent from my DIG-L01 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## beppe.defrancesco

Daniele said:


> Di che Loggia e Oriente sei?
> 
> Sent from my DIG-L01 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Per ora di nessuna purtroppo...

Sent from my VIE-L09 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Daniele

beppe.defrancesco said:


> Per ora di nessuna purtroppo...
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L09 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Non puoi usare il termine fratello, se non sei un iniziato.
Cosa cerchi in Massoneria?

Sent from my DIG-L01 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## beppe.defrancesco

Daniele said:


> Non puoi usare il termine fratello, se non sei un iniziato.
> Cosa cerchi in Massoneria?
> 
> Sent from my DIG-L01 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Chiedo venia


Sent from my VIE-L09 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## beppe.defrancesco

La corretta evoluzione umana e spirituale

Sent from my VIE-L09 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Giovanni Carlo Bagayas

Hello, I want to join in the brotherhood. I am from Tawagan Norte, Labangan Zamboanga del sur, Philippines. Are there any Lodge near my place?


----------



## dfreybur

Giovanni Carlo Bagayas said:


> Hello, I want to join in the brotherhood. I am from Tawagan Norte, Labangan Zamboanga del sur, Philippines. Are there any Lodge near my place?



https://grandlodge.ph/resources/lodge-locator


----------



## Resha El Jean Bey

I've been living in Boston, Ma for the past 3 years. It's been somewhat hard running into a PH mason I've meet one who is a PM he told me to come by the grand lodge that week in which i did when I got there I meet another fellow who ask to which lodge would I want to join at this point I was caught off guard thinking that I could just ask to join but it really came down to who I know that can petition for me. I really want to become a mason I came to the thought that I belong to the craft and not to which what was given


----------



## Keith C

Resha El Jean Bey said:


> I've been living in Boston, Ma for the past 3 years. It's been somewhat hard running into a PH mason I've meet one who is a PM he told me to come by the grand lodge that week in which i did when I got there I meet another fellow who ask to which lodge would I want to join at this point I was caught off guard thinking that I could just ask to join but it really came down to who I know that can petition for me. I really want to become a mason I came to the thought that I belong to the craft and not to which what was given



I suggest you look at the GL website and find a few lodges near where you live or work.  There should be contact information for the Secretary of each lodge.  Contact them and tell them you are interested in learning more about joining the Fraternity.  At that point they will likely invite you to a dinner before a meeting where you will get to meet them members. Go to several dinners at each lodge (over several months.) As you get to know the members of these lodges it should become clear to you which one you want to join.  At that point enough of the brother should know you that when you ask for a petition, several will be willing to sign it.


----------



## Bloke

Keith C said:


> I suggest you look at the GL website and find a few lodges near where you live or work.  There should be contact information for the Secretary of each lodge.  Contact them and tell them you are interested in learning more about joining the Fraternity.  At that point they will likely invite you to a dinner before a meeting where you will get to meet them members. Go to several dinners at each lodge (over several months.) As you get to know the members of these lodges it should become clear to you which one you want to join.  At that point enough of the brother should know you that when you ask for a petition, several will be willing to sign it.



Bro Keith - is this the correct regular PHGL web site in MA ?
http://www.princehall.org/


----------



## hfmm97

Ripcord22A said:


> Where did you go to join?



I think he means “want to join” - I am certain that if someone wanted to join an English-speaking lodge they would have to be proficient in English...


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C

Bloke said:


> Bro Keith - is this the correct regular PHGL web site in MA ?
> http://www.princehall.org/



Sure looks like it to me.  Since it lists Africa Lodge 459 as a Subordinate Lodge, I don't see how it could get more legit.


----------



## hfmm97

liangangsun said:


> l m in New York ,Dont knw to find Particijation in the cabin,Brothers heip me



What do you mean “ cabin “? Do you mean “lodge”?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Muazu

Thanks all brothers and sisters


----------



## Giovanni Carlo Bagayas

I tried contacting the grand master Mason here in the Philippines but there is no response. I really wanted to join, can I just join here please?


----------



## LK600

Giovanni Carlo Bagayas said:


> I tried contacting the grand master Mason here in the Philippines but there is no response. I really wanted to join, can I just join here please?


This is a forum for people to interact, not a Grand Lodge.  You will need to double your efforts locally.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## hfmm97

Giovanni Carlo Bagayas said:


> I tried contacting the grand master Mason here in the Philippines but there is no response. I really wanted to join, can I just join here please?



Why do you want to join? What can you do for the lodge? What do you mean “join here?”


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Omarinlo

Dear brothers,, I lived in Canada for 6 years and went hundreds of times to the lodge but the doors always had been closed or I was at the wrong time. However, I came back to my country 4 years ago for work and studying reasons but I still have a memorable freemasonary sword and a flag. Unfortunately, performing any freemasonary practices in the country is forbidden. So I am wondering if there is a chance to become one and a value added to the community through you guys.

Thank you,,


----------



## dfreybur

Omarinlo said:


> Dear brothers,, I lived in Canada for 6 years and went hundreds of times to the lodge but the doors always had been closed or I was at the wrong time.



Most lodges in North America list the meeting time on their door or on line.  It should have been easy to figure out when to show up to introduce yourself.  Maybe the building you went to is no longer in use by any lodge but still has the square and compasses on display.



> However, I came back to my country 4 years ago for work and studying reasons but I still have a memorable freemasonary sword and a flag. Unfortunately, performing any freemasonary practices in the country is forbidden. So I am wondering if there is a chance to become one and a value added to the community through you guys.
> 
> Thank you,,



We teach our Brothers to be obedient citizens of their just governments.  Since we are banned in your country it's better that you be active working to make your laws more mild.  But be careful to not be extreme enough in this to put yourself in danger.  Be like the ocean waves on the beach.

Or try again should you return to Canada permanently.  But because of the obedient citizen teaching, I am dubious you should do so as a long term visitor who intends to return home.


----------



## Paulukwuteno

Hello!!! 
Good day.. Please I desperately want to join the masonary, but I don't know how well I base in ghana and I don't know how to go about please any member here should please help me out I'd be so grateful sincerely I can't wait to be a member of this great and wonderful commission . Here's my email address :enyojoukwuteno@gmail.com
Phone number /whatsapp :+2348032791463/+233203341574.please will be waiting for your reply thank you so much!!!


----------



## hfmm97

Paulukwuteno said:


> Hello!!!
> Good day.. Please I desperately want to join the masonary, but I don't know how well I base in ghana and I don't know how to go about please any member here should please help me out I'd be so grateful sincerely I can't wait to be a member of this great and wonderful commission . Here's my email address :enyojoukwuteno@gmail.com
> Phone number /whatsapp :+2348032791463/+233203341574.please will be waiting for your reply thank you so much!!!



Why do you want to be a mason? You will have to spend money and a considerable amount of time to become a mason even if you are accepted - you need to contact Grand Lodge of Ghana yourself (check on Google) and explain what YOU can DO for Freemasonry. You will NOT become wealthy NOR powerful - that’s a MYTH


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Paulukwuteno

Hello!!!
Good day.. Please I desperately want to join the masonary, but I don't know how well I base in ghana and I don't know how to go about please any member here should please help me out I'd be so grateful sincerely I can't wait to be a member of this great and wonderful commission . Here's my email address :enyojoukwuteno@gmail.com
Phone number /whatsapp :+2348032791463/+233203341574.please will be waiting for your r


hfmm97 said:


> Why do you want to be a mason? You will have to spend money and a considerable amount of time to become a mason even if you are accepted - you need to contact Grand Lodge of Ghana yourself (check on Google) and explain what YOU can DO for Freemasonry. You will NOT become wealthy NOR powerful - that’s a MYTH
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app





hfmm97 said:


> Why do you want to be a mason? You will have to spend money and a considerable amount of time to become a mason even if you are accepted - you need to contact Grand Lodge of Ghana yourself (check on Google) and explain what YOU can DO for Freemasonry. You will NOT become wealthy NOR powerful - that’s a MYTH
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Alright cool but am still interested in joining the mason, sir please can we talk like privately so you'd tell me more about the mason thank you..


----------



## hfmm97

Paulukwuteno said:


> Hello!!!
> Good day.. Please I desperately want to join the masonary, but I don't know how well I base in ghana and I don't know how to go about please any member here should please help me out I'd be so grateful sincerely I can't wait to be a member of this great and wonderful commission . Here's my email address :enyojoukwuteno@gmail.com
> Phone number /whatsapp :+2348032791463/+233203341574.please will be waiting for your r
> 
> 
> Alright cool but am still interested in joining the mason, sir please can we talk like privately so you'd tell me more about the mason thank you..



I’m in Texas - there is nothing I could do or would want to do for you - you need to make a local contact 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256

hfmm97 said:


> you need to contact Grand Lodge of Ghana yourself





hfmm97 said:


> I’m in Texas - there is nothing I could do or would want to do for you - you need to make a local contact


I don't know why this is so hard to understand!


----------



## Saintmon

Blake Bowden said:


> Joining Freemasonry requires that a man, of his own free will, petition a Masonic Lodge for the Degrees in Masonry. No Texas Mason should ever ask you to join our fraternity.
> 
> Below are the general steps that a man seeking membership in Freemasonry may consider. Lodges will likely have their own procedures, but this will help you get started and give you a better understanding of the process.
> 
> *Ask for Information*
> If you know a Mason, ask him about the fraternity. Don't be shy, we love talking to those interested in Masonry. If you don't know a Mason, .
> 
> *Visit the Lodge*
> Try to find out if there is a good time for you to visit the lodge. Take this as an opportunity to meet some of the members and ask questions. Don't be intimidated, they'll be happy to see you. Most lodges have dinner before their regular stated meetings (meetings usually occur monthly) and guests are almost always welcome. In many areas more than one lodge may exist. Visit as many as you can, get a feeling for the lodges you visit and pick the one that best meets your needs.
> 
> *Request a Petition*
> Request a petition from a Mason or from the lodge you would like to join. Your petition will require the signature of several Masons. If you don't know any Masons, ask the lodge you're petitioning for advice.
> 
> *Submit Your Petition*
> Turn in your completed petition to the lodge you would like to join. Ask if there are any fees that need to accompany the petition. Your petition will be received by the lodge and will be read during a stated meeting.
> 
> Now that the lodge has your petition, these are the actions you can expect the lodge to take:
> 
> *The Investigation*
> The Master of the lodge you submitted your petition to will assign three members of the lodge to interview you and investigate your background. The investigators may want to meet with you at home. There is a standard set of questions that all investigators must ask, but many will ask additional questions. Be honest with the investigators. No Mason is perfect...we don't expect petitioners to be perfect, either.
> 
> *The Ballot*
> Your investigators will be given a deadline by which to return their completed investigation reports to the lodge. Their reports along with their recommendation will be read to the lodge at a stated meeting. At this time, the Master of the lodge will usually call for a ballot to be taken on your petition. Eligible Masons will then vote on your petition and the outcome of the ballot will be announced to the lodge.
> 
> *After the Ballot*
> Soon after the stated meeting, a member from the lodge should contact you with the outcome of the ballot and provide you with additional instructions.


Good day. Please how can I contact a lodge in Nigeria.


----------



## hfmm97

Use Google: type in "Grand Lodge of Nigeria" - very simple!


----------



## hfmm97

Make sure that it is associated with UGLE (United Grand Lodge of England) if you want to visit other lodges in other countries - to become a Master Mason could take from 6 months to 3 years - expect to spend hundreds of US$ or naira equivalent for dues, dinners and charity contributions not including application and degree fees.

Why do you want to be a Freemason?


----------



## Glen Cook

hfmm97 said:


> Make sure that it is associated with UGLE (United Grand Lodge of England) if you want to visit other lodges in other countries - to become a Master Mason could take from 6 months to 3 years - expect to spend hundreds of US$ or naira equivalent for dues, dinners and charity contributions not including application and degree fees.
> 
> Why do you want to be a Freemason?


While UGLE has a District GL there, the GL of Nigeria is a legitimate grand lodge.


----------



## hfmm97

In a google search for Nigeria it was the UGLE District Grand Lodge of Nigeria among the initial results - you are quite correct Bro Cook


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## ignight

what about Dubai ! is there any contacts ?

Sent from my SM-J510FQ using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97

Need access to military base US Armed Forces only


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97

Otherwise not permitted by government of Dubai - why do you want to be a Mason? Costs $$ and 1/2 to 3 years


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97

Sorry takes between 6 months to three years to be a Mason why do you want to be one?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## ignight

hfmm97 said:


> Otherwise not permitted by government of Dubai - why do you want to be a Mason? Costs $$ and 1/2 to 3 years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


i like the fraternity between them and i have bachelor degree in civil engineering so i like to be free Mason, for cost i cant afford to spend any extra cost, but if they help me that is another thing .

Sent from my SM-J510FQ using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## ignight

hfmm97 said:


> Make sure that it is associated with UGLE (United Grand Lodge of England) if you want to visit other lodges in other countries - to become a Master Mason could take from 6 months to 3 years - expect to spend hundreds of US$ or naira equivalent for dues, dinners and charity contributions not including application and degree fees.
> 
> Why do you want to be a Freemason?


man i wont go outside UAE for now.

Sent from my SM-J510FQ using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97

That’s not how it works - why should they help you? Lodges have expenses like everyone else- lots of people have engineering degrees: how does that make you particularly special?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97

If I were you I wouldn’t discuss anything about Masons in Dubai


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## ignight

hfmm97 said:


> That’s not how it works - why should they help you? Lodges have expenses like everyone else- lots of people have engineering degrees: how does that make you particularly special?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


no one is special .

Sent from my SM-J510FQ using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## ignight

hfmm97 said:


> If I were you I wouldn’t discuss anything about Masons in Dubai
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


 i only use this app .

Sent from my SM-J510FQ using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97

Dubai government might be monitoring internet access 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## buggy

The Dubai government do not like freemasons do they?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97

Most Islamic countries believe that Freemasonry is Zionist with the possible exception of Turkey


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97

Freemasonry ISN’T Zionist of course - but most non-democratic countries don’t like the Masons anyway


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256

hfmm97 said:


> Freemasonry ISN’T Zionist of course - but most non-democratic countries don’t like the Masons anyway


That does seem to be the case.


----------



## Glen Cook

hfmm97 said:


> Most Islamic countries believe that Freemasonry is Zionist with the possible exception of Turkey
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


There are GLs in Syria and Morocco.


----------



## hfmm97

I said ‘most’


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Mike Martin

Giovanni Carlo Bagayas said:


> I tried contacting the grand master Mason here in the Philippines but there is no response. I really wanted to join, can I just join here please?


https://www.grandlodge.ph/


----------



## Brazilian Apprentice

I've been relocated with to US (Houston) in an internal transfer in my company under the visa L1 in March 2018. Is it necessary to wait 6 months for me to visit a lodge and present a petition? Thanks


----------



## hfmm97

Unless you have been initiated as an entered apprentice mason you CANNOT use that word to refer to yourself! You should change your name to something other than apprentice 

Since Texas works in English, you would have to be proficient in English (particularly spoken with minimal accent).

Joining the lodge is not something you can do if you are only here for a short while- it takes from 6 months to 1 year to be a mason in Texas


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97

In addition to having residency in Texas for 6 months before you are given a petition and you would need local references in Texas.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dfreybur

Brazilian Apprentice said:


> I've been relocated with to US (Houston) in an internal transfer in my company under the visa L1 in March 2018. Is it necessary to wait 6 months for me to visit a lodge and present a petition? Thanks



You must be a Texas resident for 6 months or more before your petition will be accepted.

In the meantime start going to the part of the meeting that is open to the public for the Brothers to get to know you.  They will generally need to know you in person for several months before signing your petition.  May as well start that part of the process now.


----------



## Mark Petro

That's what I plan to do. I am not a Mason, but I hope to be. I plan on attending several Lodge pre-meeting dinners. I want the members to get to know me. Only by building relationships and friendships among the members would I ever hope to proceed further.

Sent from my LGL83BL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Torres

I’m currently in Afghanistan “KAF” I’m wanting to join a lodge is there any active lodges? I’m from Texas would that make a difference when I leave from here to find a lodge to go home to?


----------



## Amos Ayensu

Hello Amos from Ghana need an assistant to join in Ghana, please help


----------



## hfmm97

We cannot and will not help you. You need to make contacts in Ghana. Also it is expensive (hundreds of US$ equivalent) and anywhere from 6 months to 3 years of study.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook

Amos Ayensu said:


> Hello Amos from Ghana need an assistant to join in Ghana, please help


https://www.ugle.org.uk/about/districts-groups/16-africa/114-ghana


----------



## Dylan Whitehead

Hello Brethren,

I am currently living in New York, NY and would love the opportunity to join and continue my education within Freemasonry. If there is anyone who can help me get in contact with a New York Freemason I would be much appreciative of your time. 

-Dylan


----------



## hfmm97

Google Grand Lodge New York and this website should help you find the closest lodge to where you live/work.

Then find the meeting day and time and show up about an hour beforehand.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97

It is considered bad form to use the term “brother” with other Masons until you are initiated 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97

Here’s the link:
https://nymasons .org/ site/discover /


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Denis ladiro

Am in Doha qatar and I would like to visit lodge please can anyone direct me if is here in Qatar thanks


----------



## hfmm97

I think that unless you have access to a military base, Freemasonry might be ILLEGAL in Qatar as in many (if not most) countries with a Muslim majority-Freemasonry is falsely accused of being pro Zionist and anti-Islam which is false because Freemasonry is not a political organization


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97

In case you weren't aware, Freemasonry can cost a considerable amount of money and take between 1 to 3 years to be a full Master Mason (if you're not a member) and will give you only the opportunity for self-improvement (no monetary or influential rewards)


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Cent IB

How do I join from UAE


----------



## CLewey44

Cent IB said:


> How do I join from UAE



https://www.ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges


----------



## Cent IB

CLewey44 said:


> https://www.ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges


I mean United Araba Emirate


----------



## CLewey44

Cent IB said:


> I mean United Araba Emirate


I understand but this list shows grand lodges recognized by UGLE by continent.


----------



## Mike Martin

Cent IB said:


> How do I join from UAE


There is no Freemasonry in UAE, it is an illegal pastime there.


----------



## hfmm97

Freemasory is ILLEGAL in UAE unless you work on a non-UAE (USA for example) military base-it is wrongly believed to be anti-Islamic and pro-Zionist but Freemasonry is NEITHER a POLITICAL nor RELIGIOUS organization


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97

This sad situation unfortunately is the case in most Muslim majority countries-you would have to leave UAE and probably permanently to be a Mason


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256

hfmm97 said:


> Freemasonry is NEITHER a POLITICAL nor RELIGIOUS organization


Exactly!


----------



## Cent IB

hfmm97 said:


> Freemasory is ILLEGAL in UAE unless you work on a non-UAE (USA for example) military base-it is wrongly believed to be anti-Islamic and pro-Zionist but Freemasonry is NEITHER a POLITICAL nor RELIGIOUS organization
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Brother my question is how do I locate a lodge and join ?


----------



## Cent IB

hfmm97 said:


> Freemasory is ILLEGAL in UAE unless you work on a non-UAE (USA for example) military base-it is wrongly believed to be anti-Islamic and pro-Zionist but Freemasonry is NEITHER a POLITICAL nor RELIGIOUS organization
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app





hfmm97 said:


> This sad situation unfortunately is the case in most Muslim majority countries-you would have to leave UAE and probably permanently to be a Mason
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



I don't know what to do now because I just signed a 2 year contract last month


----------



## Glen Cook

Cent IB said:


> Brother my question is how do I locate a lodge and join ?


When you come back to the US, let us know where you are and we will provide links.


----------



## stok8585

How can I join?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC

stok8585 said:


> How can I join?


Find a lodge and speak with the members. Where are you located?


----------



## stok8585

My location is from Malaysia 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC

Begin here and good luck;
http://dglea.net/

Read Masonic Centre
1 Jalan 3/155
Bukit OUG
Kuala Lumpur
58200

*Tel:* [60] (0)3 7773 1287/84


----------



## noaim nass

hfmm97 said:


> Make sure that it is associated with UGLE (United Grand Lodge of England) if you want to visit other lodges in other countries - to become a Master Mason could take from 6 months to 3 years - expect to spend hundreds of US$ or naira equivalent for dues, dinners and charity contributions not including application and degree fees.
> 
> Why do you want to be a Freemason?


I am from morocco and I would like to join the UGLE, how can I proceed ?
Thanks in advance


Sent from my SM-A750FN using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook

noaim nass said:


> I am from morocco and I would like to join the UGLE, how can I proceed ?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A750FN using My Freemasonry mobile app


UGLE dies not have lodges in Morocco. You can look to the Grand Lodge of Morocco.


----------



## Mike Martin

noaim nass said:


> I am from morocco and I would like to join the UGLE, how can I proceed ?
> Thanks in advance


You are looking for the Regular Grand Lodge of the Kingdom of Morocco , it does not have a working website.


----------



## stok8585

I’m from Malaysia please assist me a lodge. Tq


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook

http://www.dglea.org/


----------



## jermy Bell

Wait by the phone. We'll call you.


----------



## Tornado420

Good day! Sir I would like to ask if there is any lodge in qatar? i really love to join and become a part of a mason thank.


----------



## David612

Tornado420 said:


> Good day! Sir I would like to ask if there is any lodge in qatar? i really love to join and become a part of a mason thank.


There are none.


----------



## Tornado420

So sad


----------



## Tornado420

Is there any chance or possibilty to have a lodge here in qatar?


----------



## Glen Cook

Tornado420 said:


> Is there any chance or possibilty to have a lodge here in qatar?


No.


----------



## David612

Tornado420 said:


> Is there any chance or possibilty to have a lodge here in qatar?


No


----------



## Frank Felix Kalungura

Blake Bowden said:


> Joining Freemasonry requires that a man, of his own free will, petition a Masonic Lodge for the Degrees in Masonry. No Texas Mason should ever ask you to join our fraternity.
> 
> Below are the general steps that a man seeking membership in Freemasonry may consider. Lodges will likely have their own procedures, but this will help you get started and give you a better understanding of the process.
> 
> *Ask for Information*
> If you know a Mason, ask him about the fraternity. Don't be shy, we love talking to those interested in Masonry. If you don't know a Mason, .
> 
> *Visit the Lodge*
> Try to find out if there is a good time for you to visit the lodge. Take this as an opportunity to meet some of the members and ask questions. Don't be intimidated, they'll be happy to see you. Most lodges have dinner before their regular stated meetings (meetings usually occur monthly) and guests are almost always welcome. In many areas more than one lodge may exist. Visit as many as you can, get a feeling for the lodges you visit and pick the one that best meets your needs.
> 
> *Request a Petition*
> Request a petition from a Mason or from the lodge you would like to join. Your petition will require the signature of several Masons. If you don't know any Masons, ask the lodge you're petitioning for advice.
> 
> *Submit Your Petition*
> Turn in your completed petition to the lodge you would like to join. Ask if there are any fees that need to accompany the petition. Your petition will be received by the lodge and will be read during a stated meeting.
> 
> Now that the lodge has your petition, these are the actions you can expect the lodge to take:
> 
> *The Investigation*
> The Master of the lodge you submitted your petition to will assign three members of the lodge to interview you and investigate your background. The investigators may want to meet with you at home. There is a standard set of questions that all investigators must ask, but many will ask additional questions. Be honest with the investigators. No Mason is perfect...we don't expect petitioners to be perfect, either.
> 
> *The Ballot*
> Your investigators will be given a deadline by which to return their completed investigation reports to the lodge. Their reports along with their recommendation will be read to the lodge at a stated meeting. At this time, the Master of the lodge will usually call for a ballot to be taken on your petition. Eligible Masons will then vote on your petition and the outcome of the ballot will be announced to the lodge.
> 
> *After the Ballot*
> Soon after the stated meeting, a member from the lodge should contact you with the outcome of the ballot and provide you with additional instructions.


Thanks so so much brother


----------



## Frank Felix Kalungura

I'm from Tanzania I want to join the Freemasonry but don't know any grand lodge around my home town. If you can assist me by linking me up to a member here in Tanzania who can assist me join this fraternity I would be very glad


----------



## CLewey44

https://www.ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges

I'm a little reluctant to give this next one because I don't know if they are considered 'regular' or not but here it is: https://dgleastafrica.com/contact-us
@Frank Felix Kalungura


----------



## Frank Felix Kalungura

CLewey44 said:


> https://www.ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges
> 
> I'm a little reluctant to give this next one because I don't know if they are considered 'regular' or not but here it is: https://dgleastafrica.com/contact-us
> @Frank Felix Kalungura


Thanks again sir


----------



## Frank Felix Kalungura

CLewey44 said:


> https://www.ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges
> 
> I'm a little reluctant to give this next one because I don't know if they are considered 'regular' or not but here it is: https://dgleastafrica.com/contact-us
> @Frank Felix Kalungura


I sent my request


----------



## Scoops

CLewey44 said:


> https://www.ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges
> 
> I'm a little reluctant to give this next one because I don't know if they are considered 'regular' or not but here it is: https://dgleastafrica.com/contact-us
> @Frank Felix Kalungura



That's the correct URL for UGLE District Grand Lodge of East Africa. 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Felix Kalungura

Scoops said:


> That's the correct URL for UGLE District Grand Lodge of East Africa.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> Thanks sir


----------



## Elexir

باسل العكاري said:


> مرحبا اخي اريد اصبح ماسوني اريد المساعدة انا من سوريا



https://nymasons.org/site/districts-lodges/district-grand-lodge-syria-lebanon/


----------



## CORBY SAM

Good day sir, i am in Ghana and would like to locate a lodge so i can join. kindly help me.


----------



## Glen Cook

CORBY SAM said:


> Good day sir, i am in Ghana and would like to locate a lodge so i can join. kindly help me.


http://glogh.org/


----------



## CORBY SAM

T


Glen Cook said:


> http://glogh.org/



Thank you sir


----------



## IIyambo Frans Byangi

I'm from Namibia khomas district I'm ready and honest interesting to join Freemasonry. Where can I go please help me


----------



## Douglas Mose

I am from Kenya but based in Qatar please help me to join


----------



## Ali Assakereh

[QUOTE = "Warrior1256 ، post: 167934 ، عضو: 15064"] أخي مقتضب جدًا. سهل الفهم. [/ QUOTE]
مرحبا،
 أنا من عرب الأهواز في (إيران) ، وأنا حاليًا لاجئ ، وعائلتي وأنا في ماليزيا ومسجلين لدى مفوضية الأمم المتحدة لشؤون اللاجئين. هل يمكنني أن أكون أحد أعضائك؟ 

تحية طيبة

علي السكيرة


----------



## CLewey44

No regularly recognized lodges in Malaysia but https://grandlodge.ph would be the closest.




Ali Assakereh said:


> [QUOTE = "Warrior1256 ، post: 167934 ، عضو: 15064"] أخي مقتضب جدًا. سهل الفهم. [/ QUOTE]
> مرحبا،
> أنا من عرب الأهواز في (إيران) ، وأنا حاليًا لاجئ ، وعائلتي وأنا في ماليزيا ومسجلين لدى مفوضية الأمم المتحدة لشؤون اللاجئين. هل يمكنني أن أكون أحد أعضائك؟
> 
> تحية طيبة
> 
> علي السكيرة


----------



## Glen Cook

http://www.dglea.org/



Ali Assakereh said:


> [QUOTE = "Warrior1256 ، post: 167934 ، عضو: 15064"] أخي مقتضب جدًا. سهل الفهم. [/ QUOTE]
> مرحبا،
> أنا من عرب الأهواز في (إيران) ، وأنا حاليًا لاجئ ، وعائلتي وأنا في ماليزيا ومسجلين لدى مفوضية الأمم المتحدة لشؤون اللاجئين. هل يمكنني أن أكون أحد أعضائك؟
> 
> تحية طيبة
> 
> علي السكيرة


https://tullibardine1118.com/our-lodge/

http://www.dglea.org/


----------



## CLewey44

Oh I did not see that under the UGLE website. My apologies, @Ali Assakereh .


----------



## Patrick Tugbah

Please I want to be a member of freemasonry family. Kindly help me please. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkR

Patrick Tugbah said:


> Please I want to be a member of freemasonry family. Kindly help me please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


You need to say where you live.


----------



## Patrick Tugbah

Please I currently lives in the UAE, Dubai. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloke

Patrick Tugbah said:


> Please I currently lives in the UAE, Dubai.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


There is no masonic lodges in that country which you can access. Freemasonry as a organization does not exist in UAE.


----------



## Juanita87

I'm from Namibia Windhoek, I would like to join, what must I do ?


----------



## coachn

Juanita87 said:


> I'm from Namibia Windhoek, I would like to join, what must I do ?


For Starters, READ THIS:  \






						AFRICAN FREEMASONRY (FROM FACEBOOK - VERSION 16 LAST UPDATED ON 14-DEC-19)
					

(WARNING!  THIS IS NOT SOMETHING THAT I WROTE!   I THOUGHT IT USEFUL TO SHARE!  HERE IS THE SOURCE OF THIS INFORMATION:  https://www.facebook.com/freemasonspage/posts/pfbid0kJ5YpmzAAJksVRveNYeWAkmCjN3fxk49hryEvpc9JtSKeNZJv13qLYkgeWoH5ZVrl)  --------------------------------------------------...



					www.myfreemasonry.com
				




It will tell you what you need to know.


----------



## Onismos

Please am in saudi Arabia is there any grand lodge


----------



## coachn

Onismos said:


> Please am in saudi Arabia is there any grand lodge


If you took the time to use the search feature, rather than ask to have somebody do the work for you, you would have gotten this:






						Saudi Arabia Secrete Lodges?
					

Hello, I am well aware that freemasonry is banned in Saudi Arabia, however, there has to be a way to join and become a freemason. Please, if you can help with any info you know, I’d appreciate that. I‘m located in Riyadh.



					www.myfreemasonry.com


----------

